# (V) Core i7 CPU  860  + Mainboard ASUS P7P55D + 12GB DIMM DDR3



## LuvDog (7. März 2016)

Guten Abend.

Da ich auf ein Skylake System umgestiegen bin, verkaufe ich mein "altes" Setting.
Alle Komponenten liefen bis zum gestrigen Ausbau problemlos und wurden nicht übertaktet.

Zum Verkauf steht:

Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860  @ 2.80GHz (4C 8T 3GHz/3.48GHz, 2.41GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3) + Boxed Kühler 
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1156

Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D

Gesamtspeicher : 12GB DIMM DDR3

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Kingston KHX1600C9D34GX 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Kingston KHX1600C9D34GX 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBRL 2GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)
Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-12800CL9-2GBRL 2GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5)

Daten wurden mit Sisoft Sandra ausgelesen.
______________________________________________

Ich würde am liebsten alle drei Komponenten als Paket verkaufen, und nicht jeden Ram Riegel einzeln auf Reise schicken.
Bei Interesse einfach melden, als Komplettpreis habe ich an 150 Euro inklusive versichertem Versand gedacht.

Wer möchte, kann sich die Ware auch in der Region 76XXX abholen oder vorab begutachten.

Grüße


----------



## LuvDog (15. März 2016)

kann geschlossen werden. verkauft


----------

